# Preventing Pine Beeles



## suprherosndwch (Oct 19, 2007)

About a month ago a pruned out the bottom 1/3 of the crown of a mature ponerosa pine, (the branches were heavily infected with mistletoe). It is a pretty important tree to the land owner and I was wondering if there is an insecticide that could be sprayed on the bark to stop the beetles once they start sniffing around all of those open wounds? Other than the mistletoe, the tree is in great health, and I think it should be able to fight off the attack on its own. But I would sleep better at night if there is a way I could help it. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 19, 2007)

I think you go and do a search through this site...there have been many other threads about this...

for a long time i fought using the search button...but i recently realized it can be your friend...


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 19, 2007)

where in norcal you working


----------



## suprherosndwch (Oct 19, 2007)

I work for a timber company north/east of Redding, Ca.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 19, 2007)

RIght on right on..

big timber up there. 

i worked for a guy in san diego...is son worked for a timber company near redding...loved it up there


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.davidsuzuki.org/Forests/Canada/BC/Beetle/

here is a sight hope it will help


----------



## jomoco (Oct 19, 2007)

suprherosndwch said:


> About a month ago a pruned out the bottom 1/3 of the crown of a mature ponerosa pine, (the branches were heavily infected with mistletoe). It is a pretty important tree to the land owner and I was wondering if there is an insecticide that could be sprayed on the bark to stop the beetles once they start sniffing around all of those open wounds? Other than the mistletoe, the tree is in great health, and I think it should be able to fight off the attack on its own. But I would sleep better at night if there is a way I could help it. Thanks for any advice.



Carbaryl, it is the active ingredient in Sevin dust and is available at most plant nurseries. Mix with water and apply paste to burlap, then wrap trunk and scaffold branches with paste side against bark.

Caution! Carbaryl is toxic to fish and birds, do not use in proximity to streams or lakes!

I have used this technique many times to stop a variety of lethal insects from killing high value trees.

Wear a respirator and chemical gloves when preparing and applying the Sevin paste.

It's an expensive time consuming anti-insect treatment, but it has worked great for me everytime on bark beetle, western flathead borers etc.

jomoco


----------



## Urban Forester (Oct 19, 2007)

While sevin will work it is organophospate pesticide and as such is a chlolenestrate(sp.?) inhibitor. Newer technology, like synthetic pyrethroids are much more "user friendly". We use Onyx which has a bark penetrant that can make the product last up to 90 days, You will need to figure out your "lead time" as it takes 56 days to get into the bark.


----------



## BayouTree (Oct 19, 2007)

jomoco said:


> Carbaryl, it is the active ingredient in Sevin dust and is available at most plant nurseries. Mix with water and apply paste to burlap, then wrap trunk and scaffold branches with paste side against bark.
> 
> Caution! Carbaryl is toxic to fish and birds, do not use in proximity to streams or lakes!
> 
> ...



I thought sevin was a no no in California? I like permethrin for bark beetles here. You have to get the whole trunk to be really effective against pine beetles which means some pretty heavy duty spray equipment and a lot of chemical.


----------



## Elmore (Oct 20, 2007)

*I prefer Lindane or Dursban but...*

Depending on the beetle species, it is important to prune at the appropriate time, late summer, fall, late fall etc..
Certain formulations of carbaryl (Sevin and others) permethrin (Astro, Dragnet and others), and bifenthrin (Onyx) are registered for use to prevent attacks on individual trees. These sprays are applied to living green trees in early summer to kill or deter attacking beetles. This preventive spray is generally quite effective through one MPB flight (one year). 
Pine Bark Beetle: Formulations of azadirachtin (Ornazin 3% EC only), bifenthrin (Onyx Insecticide only), chlorpyrifos (Dursban 50W only), and permethrin (Astro Insecticide and Permethrin Pro only) are labeled for pine bark beetle management.
Management Hints: Fertilization and irrigation will promote a healthy plant and reduce successful attack by this pest. Apply registered insecticides to reduce adult beetles before they mate and lay eggs in late April to early May, mid-July, and early September. 

http://eny3541.ifas.ufl.edu/pbb/PBB_Onyx.htm


----------



## treeseer (Oct 20, 2007)

If the branches were dead then are the wounds really drawing the insects?

If the branches were not dead then maybe just pruning the mistletoe might be the way to go next time.

?


----------



## smokechase II (Oct 20, 2007)

*Haelthy Pondo*

If a Ponderosa is healthy, (you mention mistletoe - so maybe not), they generally do well -to- OK against the Mountain Pine Beetle.

One treatment you may wish to consider is harvesting the mature trees, despite the Suzuki site mantra, in a manner that leaves the young and middle aged trees behind.

Try for a stand of mixed species if your site allows that. Perhaps plant other species that are not susceptible.

A very strong general rule:
Give a plant a reasonable increase in sunlight, nutrients and water and it will be healthier. It can then fight off insects and disease better.

Thin a forest, with an evil chain saw, to make it healthier, I always say.

Trivia:
Fire was a controller of mistletoe and beetles. Mimic fire or use it.

Lodgepole were meant for a shorter life span. 

Strive to save that noble Pondo.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Oct 21, 2007)

> Give a plant a reasonable increase in sunlight, nutrients and water and it will be healthier. It can then fight off insects and disease better.



I know you said reasonable increase in sunlight, but sunburn after thinning can invite a beetle attack. Not disagreeing, just another thought.


----------



## suprherosndwch (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I have a good plan for attack in the spring now. The tree is actually pretty healthy, despite the amount of mistle toe it had in it, and I would suspect that it would do just fine on its own. But it is over 90 feet tall, right next to the hwy, and everybody in town knows I'm the one who pruned it out. It would be a pretty big black eye for me if it flames out next year, so i'm going to spend the money and have it sprayed in the spring. Thanks again.


----------



## tree md (Oct 23, 2007)

I was going to suggest having a pro spray it. There are ways to get rid of pine beetles that cannot even be posted here.... I charge very little to spray trees. I offer it more as a service.


----------



## Elmore (Oct 23, 2007)

tree md said:


> ... There are ways to get rid of pine beetles that cannot even be posted here...



You gotta be kidding? ... Must be illegal or unethical.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 23, 2007)

haha...

who would have thought.


----------



## BayouTree (Oct 23, 2007)

tree md said:


> I was going to suggest having a pro spray it. There are ways to get rid of pine beetles that cannot even be posted here.... I charge very little to spray trees. I offer it more as a service.



Now I'm curious. Go ahead and open pandora's box.


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 24, 2007)

Years ago we use to spray lindan(sp?)when I was employed by CDFs' insect control, but I believe thats been restricted. But the time frame had to be correct because it was only effective for a short while, and another drawback of spraying was it wasn't effective against ibs as they often attack the upper parts of the pine and new growth witch is hard to reach with a spray unit. I've seen people use injections along the base but CDF said it didn't work, who knows. Increasing the vigor of the tree is probably the cheapest and maybe best way as it gives the tree a chance to use its natural defences. My info Is many years old, but by all the dead trees in our forest, I don't think any ones came up with a silver bullet. Of course trimming at the right time of year is important as not to give the Beatles an easy entry to the tree.


----------



## Elmore (Oct 24, 2007)

tree md said:


> ... There are ways to get rid of pine beetles that cannot even be posted here...



I am also curious. By not posting these top secret methods of Pine Bark Beetle control are we averting World War III?


----------

